# Allowable Tension loads for anchors in masonry



## bootlegend (Sep 24, 2012)

Did the equations for allowable tension loads of anchor bolts in masonry change between the 2005 and 2008 Masonry code? I am using the 2008 code and my answer does not match the NCEES Sample problem 132. Looking at the solution, the equations they use are different than the ones in the 2008 code.


----------



## McEngr (Sep 25, 2012)

You are correct. You really should purchase the new code book.


----------



## bootlegend (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks McEngr.

I have the 2008 Masonry code, but are you telling me the NCEES sample exam has been updated to reflect IBC 2009 and 2008 Masonry?

I looked on the NCEES website but didn't see a new sample exam.


----------



## McEngr (Sep 26, 2012)

http://ncees.org/Documents/Public/Exam%20specifications/Str%20Friday%20AM%20(Breadth%20Vertical%20Forces)_2011.pdf

The above link shows that the new 2008 MSJC is required. I like the exam format right now as the exam is consistent with chapter 35 of the IBC 2009. The old NCEES review book does not cover the current code, so be prepared for the changes. As you can see, your studying is paying dividends... GOOD LUCK!


----------



## bootlegend (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks again!


----------

